# PORKY



## coesr1 (Aug 9, 2010)

porky the pit 75% gotti 25% razor edge ukc registered sire is renegades' "biggie"and dam is alejandro's "destiny"


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww what a cutie!  I love his smile.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

coesr1 said:


> porky the pit 75% gotti 25% razor edge ukc registered sire is renegades' "biggie"and dam is alejandro's "destiny"


Awwww love the smile and the white patch
He's a cute pup


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Porky is very cute! I love his name


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Porky is awesome, give that little sucker a couple hugs from me


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great looking lil pup!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cute little boy!


----------

